# Dodo Juice Need For Speed - Review



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

This is the cleaner wax from Dodo Juice, a product which is designed to cleanse and wax in one step and also help out a little with some swirls that may be on the paintwork. Its not a replacement for proper machine polishing and protecting, but makes a strong case for itself as a quick detailing product that allows you to get a decent shine and some protection in one step...

So today, it was put to the test by Bryan and I on a rather tired E39 530d. This car was not being fully detailed, just an opportunity to try out this cleaner wax.

An example of the swirls present on the car is shown in the pictures below on the wing... looked fairly light but some deeper RDS in there as well...



















So, onto the Dodo Juice NFS (cant be bothered typing out the long names, so its NFS from here on in!  ). Applied using a PC, Meguiars W9006 finishing pad. Spread at speed 2 and then worked at speed 5 for about 6 or 7 passes after which the product started to dust a little which to me indicated that it had been worked quite enough. The residue buffed off with great ease, and the result:



















Pretty good correction all told with the lighter marks happily dealt with, plus the product effectively cleansed as well allowing a greater clarity to the colour. So it certainly works as a product, cleaning effectively and dealing with light swirls.

It has its limitations though, as this next pair of shots show. Before and after on the boot:

Before:









After:









So, many of the lighter marks dealt with but once the light marks were removed the deeper marks were all to apparent and this was not dealt with by the light cleaner wax.. However, a but of gloss was returned to the paintwork and some clarity to the colour as the ingrained grime was cleansed away.

Overall, the results of the cleaner wax here were to restore a little bit of clarity, deal with lighter swirls and give a little protection to the paint. Not a bad finish all told, and owing to its cleansing and light correcting abilities this product made a notable difference to the finish as it was preparing it as well as protecting it:




























So, in summary, what we have here is exactly what the product promises: a cleaner wax for those in a hurry where full correction is not wanted nor possible. Dont expect thorough paintwork correction from this product, it will disappoint. But do expect what it is designed for, that is the correction of light marring and the cleansing of the paint in one easy step to restore a decent shine in a very quick time. Plus some protection as well...

It may not be immediately apparent to a detailer specialising in full correction where this product may fit in, but it can also have another use. Think of it as a combined cleanser and first wax layer all in one, much like Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze is only it lays down a thin sealent layer. It is quite possible to use NFS after correction to cleanse the paint and put the first wax layer down, and tidy the finish up a little after more serious compounding so it can also speed the process up here as well... Just a possible use for the product. 

So, on its own, it makes a very good case for itself and no doubt it will sell well and deservedly so. But... this product is marketed as a one stage cleaner wax capable of light correction that will also lay down a little protection. This means it, whether Dodo intended it or not, lines itself fair and square up against Autoglym Super Resin Polish which we all know is a big hitter for one step correction and protection if you're in a hurry. And therein lies the rub - can NFS compete with SRP?? Not exactly the same product, perhaps, but the purpose they are marketed for is in the grand scheme of things the same... All I can say at this stage is NFS smells better. But given what it lines itself up against, expect a full test of NFS soon up against its competitors to see what its really capable of!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice one Dave, but you've got the first before and after photos mixed up (i think):thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Nice one Dave, but you've got the first before and after photos mixed up (i think):thumb:


Have I?? They look correct to me...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Have I?? They look correct to me...


Maybe i'm mistaken then, but the swirls in the after look more pronunced that in the after shot (to me at least and i am sober)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Maybe i'm mistaken then, but the swirls in the after look more pronunced that in the after shot (to me at least and i am sober)


On the boot, the RDS are more pronounced after the use of this product as the general light marirng has been taken away and this can mask deeper marks in pics... Definitely the right way around.

The before and after on the wing are also right way about


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks like it does a reasonable job all told, definate improvements can be seen in the wing shot, both in clarity and swirl reduction.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

nice write up as always dave


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cheers Dave - did you test for filling vs correcting? As it lays down some protection (presumably wax) then there is a good chance of some hiding going on I guess?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice review Dave. Will you be testing out the durability? I did a small test here. But it was on a car my GF was borrowing which has gone back so I have no idea how it is holding up.


----------



## CYB (Mar 30, 2008)

Was just about to ask about NFS so thanks :thumb: Can SRP be applied by PC/G220 also whats NFS like applied by hand as opposed to machine.
Thanks in advance. 
Soooooo many products :wall:


----------



## CYB (Mar 30, 2008)

:wall:Opps few posts down yup yopu can use SRP by machine :wall:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

CYB said:


> Was just about to ask about NFS so thanks :thumb: Can SRP be applied by PC/G220 also whats NFS like applied by hand as opposed to machine.
> Thanks in advance.
> Soooooo many products :wall:


Either product can be applied by machine or hand, easier by machine as the work time is reduced, I've had some good results with SRP vai the PC and a light polishing pad.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> It has its limitations though, as this next pair of shots show. Before and after on the boot:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Wrong way round?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> Wrong way round?


Nope, as asked before in the thread mate... The first picture is the genuine before shot, with a lot of light general marring. The second picture shows this removed but in its place are the deeper RDS which tend to be hidden in photographs when a lot of milder marring is present... This is why sometimes when a car doesn't _look_ bad, it is actually a lot worse than you may think for RDS.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

ahaydock said:


> Nice review Dave. Will you be testing out the durability? I did a small test here. But it was on a car my GF was borrowing which has gone back so I have no idea how it is holding up.


Wont be able to test out durability on this car...

However, it will be tested on a test panel and I can put some on my dad's car to test its durability, as his is my test mule for things like that!



CYB said:


> Was just about to ask about NFS so thanks :thumb: Can SRP be applied by PC/G220 also whats NFS like applied by hand as opposed to machine.
> Thanks in advance.
> Soooooo many products :wall:


By hand, not sure yet, however this product will have to prove itself up against a line up I have ready for it later in the week in test, where it will be used both by hand and machine so we will see then what its likely to do.

SRP on a PC works superbly though


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Digging up a bit of an old thread here, but did I can't find any subsequent threads on NFS by you. Did you ever do a test panel at all?


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

dependant on weather ill hopefully be recieving my DA polisher tomorrow morning and ill be testing both srp and nfs on my mums clio to see how it compares.

I'd be interested in other people results though if there are any?


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

I've just been doing a bit more searching and ahaydock has used it on a good few cars, have a look here for some beading and correction shots. Certainly looks good as a quick job.

Also, it appears that NFS has no fillers, unlike SRP so what you see is what you get in terms of correction rather than SRP masking things.

In terms of abrasiveness, NFS compares to DJ Lime Prime(fat) bt leaves behind a nice bit of carnauba :thumb:

^^ I think those facts are correct, if someone can confirm.

Rick, I'd be interested in your results when you get them :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Yup, ahaydock has done the majority of the testing posted on this from what I have read... I haven't really used it much since this, as its not really fitted into my typical detailing despite it being a worthy product.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

GeeJay said:


> Also, it appears that NFS has no fillers, unlike SRP so what you see is what you get in terms of correction rather than SRP masking things.
> 
> In terms of abrasiveness, NFS compares to DJ Lime Prime(fat) bt leaves behind a nice bit of carnauba :thumb:
> 
> ^^ I think those facts are correct, if someone can confirm.


From what I understand and talking to Dom @ Dodo, you are correct. Neither NFS nor LP (or LPL) contains fillers. NFS and LP are comparable in terms of abrasivesness, although Dom did say NFS may have every so slightly more, but I think it is better to assume that they are equal with the NFS leaving behind some 'nuba as you say.

HTHs :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which begs the question... why buy LP when NFS is cheaper and does more?

I think I prefer the finish from LP - seems a touch 'wetter' to me...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Which begs the question... why buy LP when NFS is cheaper and does more?
> 
> I think I prefer the finish from LP - seems a touch 'wetter' to me...


I'd agree as I think LP is slightly wetter IME, but I would expect some would argue there is little difference in the finish.

Its probably more down to having a pure cleanser like LP as opposed to an AIO, aimed at different parts of the market :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Which begs the question... why buy LP when NFS is cheaper and does more?
> 
> I think I prefer the finish from LP - seems a touch 'wetter' to me...


Ssshhhhh...they'll put the price up now! :lol:

I wouldn't bother using NFS if I were going to apply a sealant over the top for example


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

True... but that extra layer on nuba will surely aid whatever you put over it? I think I'd be inclined to agree - I'd rather do LP > SN than NFS > SN as it somehow seems 'purer' or something... but would we actually see/notice a difference in doing so?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

NFS = neighbours/mates/family car quick tidy up

LP + S/N = my car


----------



## rich vrs (May 7, 2008)

sorry got to use it today but didn't have a chance to do any 50/50's or compare to SRP, I might have time at the weekend to have a go though, but here's the album of the detail with the results at the end.
http://minefields.cozywebhost.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=528


----------



## bilt-hamber kid (Dec 4, 2007)

Good review Dave, and well done to Dom too - that looks like another winner. :thumb:


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> NFS = neighbours/mates/family car quick tidy up
> 
> LP + S/N = my car


+1


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> NFS = neighbours/mates/family car quick tidy up
> 
> LP + S/N = my car


I think that sums it up perfectly..! :thumb:

Cracking review Dave. I may be asking Santa for a pot of this stuff...!


----------

